# Steam Username List



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok, this thread is my attempt to compile a list of all of our Steam gamers here.
Post your Steam Username and (If you can) a link to your Steam Community page. 

Click this link for the community homepage. From there you can just log in and copy/paste your page's url.

Please notice that by Username, I mean the name you're identified by _in-game_.

*[note]* If you're one of those who constantly changes their Steam name, I encourage you to post a link to your page for the purposes of accuracy.

For the sake of simplicity, I'm sorting this list in alphabetical order.

This list so far (adding as I go along):

*Steam Usernames*
*FAF name = Steam Username*

*A*
Adrianfolf = Adrian Mishamura
Adrimor = robianstranger
AdventBahamut = ChaosBahamut
Aestuo = [10:23] Aestuo
Alex0902 = PlanB0902
AsherCat = RiskyFrisky
AzurePhoenix = _azure_phoenix_ *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*

*B*
Baron Von Yiffington = fngdarkferret *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*

*C*
Cadbury = Cadbury
CaptainCougar = Cliffue
CerbrusNL = Cerbrus
Cheesewulf = Cheesewulf
CrispSkittlez = [FA]CrispSkittlez

*D*
Darkwing = Darkwing
Defcat = Defcat
Deznozen = Osiah
DrZed = Volchinko
Dusty = Â¥|RN|Â¥Dusty

*E*

*F*
Faradin = Faradin
ForestFox91 = The Ferrilata Vulpine
Fuzzeh Richard = -CoR- Richard/Shadow Wolf

*G*
Gamma = /CF\ Gamma
Garrus = Garrus
gigglingHyena = AG^Just Kartz
Gulielmus = VentusIgnis

*H*
Hackfox = Hackfox2484 *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*
Herbalizedmind = BYGIMAN01 (TF2) and skeletonlander (L4D)
HotActionYiffFur = HAYF

*I*

*J*
Jamaic = Jamaic
JohnTalbain = *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*

*K*
Kajet = Kajet
Kao = [INF] Dave
KeatonKitsune = Keaton Fox
Kitoth = GourryGabriev
Klopp = klopp1991
Krazoa = Krazoa
Kuraggo = sLi


*L*
Lastdirewolf = Fflaw
Leo Ursus = Leonus Felidae
LotsOfNothing = Saxton Hale
-Lucario- = Hound_Hitter *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*
Lurgen Gaato = FreeCake.psd

*M*
MattyK = MattyK 
Mikael Grizzly = Tagaziel
minx112 = Zerut the Incorrigible Fox
MushroomWobbit = Mushroom

*N*
nek0chan = [Konoha]Nekochan
NewfDraggie = NewfDraggie
Neybulot = AshTR

*O*

*P*
Persona363 = TheFinestBrew
Pixelito = Epic Noodle
Psi Xen = Taco Hanger

*Q*

*R*
Raketh = Raketh
RocketxKnighter = rocketxknighter

*S*
scooby32 = scooby32
seanm07 = [AOUV] Seanm07
Seprakarius = seprakarius
Sernion = Sernions 
ShardtheWolf = Palix007 *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*
Skulltoe = culmor30
south syde fox = dirtyjoe88 
stray wolfy = Bad Jackal
Synapse = dcortez88

*T*
Takumi_L = Takumi_L
Terror = Terror
Torinir = Torinir
_Toten_ = Hktotenkopf *(trouble finding your page, post link if you can)*

*U*

*V*

*W*
WolfoxOkamichan = GrowlingWolf
WolvesSoulZ = [FSU]Å´olveÅ¡ÅšÃ¸uÅ‚Å¹
Wuffie = Sasuke Hachino

*X*
X = (X)
Xaerun = Xaerun
xanzion = xanZion

*Y*
Yrruf Furse = Yrruf_Furse

*Z*
ZentratheFox = Xyro TR1

==============================
I'll keep this list as up-to-date as I can.

*If at any time you notice I've forgotten to add your name or have made an error, please notify me so I can correct it. ^^*


----------



## Norspe (Apr 27, 2009)

Crispycakes.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie is mine. :3


----------



## X (Apr 27, 2009)

(X) but it wont show up if you search, put in my steam url if you need to find me:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/half-witt


----------



## Gamma (Apr 27, 2009)

Gamma = /CF\ Gamma


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/growlingwolf


----------



## Dusty (Apr 27, 2009)

Ceaser342 to add my but my actual name is Â¥|RN|Â¥Dusty.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 27, 2009)

skeletonlander for l4d (will appear as Th3_Jakkl)

and BYGIMAN01 for TF2 (will appear as Herbalizedmind)


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Apr 27, 2009)

LotsOfNothing = Alto: ä¸æ½”ãªå£²æ˜¥å©¦


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

klopp said:


> Klopp = klopp1991
> At the moment I'm only playing TF2 though.


Klopp, I can't seem to find your Steampage in the search, you may have to post your page link.



NewfDraggie said:


> NewfDraggie is mine. :3


Added



X said:


> (X) but it wont show up if you search, put in my steam url if you need to find me:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/half-witt


Added


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Gamma said:


> Gamma = /CF\ Gamma


Added



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/growlingwolf


Added



Dusty said:


> Ceaser342 to add my but my actual name is Â¥|RN|Â¥Dusty.


Added


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Herbalizedmind said:


> skeletonlander for l4d (will appear as Th3_Jakkl)
> 
> and BYGIMAN01 for TF2 (will appear as Herbalizedmind)


Added



LotsOfNothing said:


> LotsOfNothing = Alto: ä¸æ½”ãªå£²æ˜¥å©¦


 Added


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 27, 2009)

ForestFox91 = The Ferrilata Vulpine

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006783490


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> ForestFox91 = The Ferrilata Vulpine
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006783490


Added


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine http://steamcommunity.com/id/wolvessoulz


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Mine http://steamcommunity.com/id/wolvessoulz


 Added


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197986838437/home

Here ya go


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think we'll see each other anyway, since I play on Asian servers.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

Persona363 said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197986838437/home
> 
> Here ya go


I'm havin' a bit of trouble with your link, it seems to send me to the Community home page.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I don't think we'll see each other anyway, since I play on Asian servers.


Well, this list isn't really for me as it is for the community here. I figured it'd be fun for others to game with those they normally just talk to, maybe make a few new friends (or rivals). Maybe this'll help some of the more shy forum-goers come out of their shell.


----------



## Liam (Apr 27, 2009)

VentusIgnis     http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197996182876


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 27, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> VentusIgnis http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197996182876


 Added


----------



## Kajet (Apr 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Kajet


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry, here;

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TheFinestBrew


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 28, 2009)

Kajet said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Kajet


Added



Persona363 said:


> Sorry, here;
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/TheFinestBrew


 No prob, fix'd ^^


----------



## Norspe (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok here's the lin


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Apr 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/freecakepsdFreeCake.psd


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

Leonus Felidae would be my steam name


----------



## CaptainCougar (Apr 28, 2009)

Howdy.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cliffue

I have TF2 and G-Mod.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 28, 2009)

klopp said:


> Ok here's the link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/Klopp1991


Thanks, gotcha added in.



Lurgen Gaato said:


> FreeCake.psd


Added



Leo Ursus said:


> Leonus Felidae would be my steam name


 Added


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 28, 2009)

CaptainCougar said:


> Howdy.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cliffue
> 
> I have TF2 and G-Mod.


Added


----------



## Terror (Apr 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TerrorAP2


----------



## MattyK (Apr 28, 2009)

MattyK = MattyKhttp://www.furaffinity.net/user/mattyk/


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 28, 2009)

PlanB1993

got every Source game except Left 4 Dead


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 28, 2009)

Terror said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/TerrorAP2


Added



MattyK said:


> MattyK = MattyK


Added



Alex0902 said:


> PlanB1993
> 
> got every Source game except Left 4 Dead


I can't seem to find your page using the search, could you post a link? 
Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

RobianStranger, but I only play AudioSurf.

Um..."community page"? Is that this thing? http://steamcommunity.com/id/robian

(With any luck, my username here on the forums will be Robian soon, so you should prolly hold off adding me until it's changed...)


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/tacohanger-  Send me a message or invite anytime.


----------



## Cadbury (Apr 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zetalove 
Add me especially if you play 1.6 at all and are any good at it. I don't really play any other games, and rarely do I play outside of ESEA. That's mainly because I don't know 4 other furries to gather up for a scrim. But none the less hit me up!!

Cadbury


----------



## Alex0902 (Apr 28, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> I can't seem to find your page using the search, could you post a link?
> Sorry for the inconvenience.


sure thing bro

http://steamcommunity.com/id/crazgamer


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 28, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> RobianStranger, but I only play AudioSurf.
> 
> Um..."community page"? Is that this thing? http://steamcommunity.com/id/robian
> 
> (With any luck, my username here on the forums will be Robian soon, so you should prolly hold off adding me until it's changed...)


I just added you as Robian with AdriNoMa in parenthesis. Just PM me whenver you get the name change and I'll remove your former name. That ok?



Psi Xen said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/tacohanger- Send me a message or invite anytime.


Added, and will do. ^^



Cadbury said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/zetalove
> Add me especially if you play 1.6 at all and are any good at it. I don't really play any other games, and rarely do I play outside of ESEA. That's mainly because I don't know 4 other furries to gather up for a scrim. But none the less hit me up!!
> 
> Cadbury


1.6? I'm guessing you mean Counter Strike. I've got CS:S but I really haven't played it much. I'm pretty good at FPS's in general but I dunno, I guess I could try and pick CS up one more time. Though I'm still gonna devote most of my time to TF2. ^^ But sure, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 28, 2009)

Alex0902 said:


> sure thing bro
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/crazgamer


 Thanks, gotcha added in.  ^^


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 29, 2009)

I just joined steam about a month ago, but here's mine. I only have the Orange Box so far.

Keaton Fox: http://steamcommunity.com/id/KeatonKitsune


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 29, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> I just added you as Robian with AdriNoMa in parenthesis. Just PM me whenver you get the name change and I'll remove your former name. That ok?



Yep, thanks!


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sLi on steam. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sLi09

I play TF2, Insurgency and also have CS and a few others. Hopefully i'll have L4D too soon.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 29, 2009)

KeatonKitsune said:


> I just joined steam about a month ago, but here's mine. I only have the Orange Box so far.
> 
> Keaton Fox: http://steamcommunity.com/id/KeatonKitsune


Added



AdriNoMa said:


> Yep, thanks!


No prob ^^



Kuraggo said:


> I'm sLi on steam. http://steamcommunity.com/id/sLi09
> 
> I play TF2, Insurgency and also have CS and a few others. Hopefully i'll have L4D too soon.


 Added


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 29, 2009)

Xaerun is mine.
I have a feeling people have guessed it before but I cannot figure out how XS

I play CS:S, HL2 (not DM...), DoD:S, and Garry's Mod (yeah, the version you pay for)


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Xaerun is mine.
> I have a feeling people have guessed it before but I cannot figure out how XS
> 
> I play CS:S, HL2 (not DM...), DoD:S, and Garry's Mod (yeah, the version you pay for)


 Added


----------



## Defcat (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine's defcat


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 30, 2009)

Defcat said:


> Mine's defcat


 Gotcha added in.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 30, 2009)

Lastdirewolf = http://steamcommunity.com/id/lastdirewolf/ but my steam name is Fflaw

(pronounced FLAW)

So far I only have L4D


----------



## JohnTalbain (May 1, 2009)

LoupDeFur I think im not quite sure really. Thats my user


----------



## DrZed (May 1, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/russkivolk
Yet i am rare guest there, and if, i'm playing Garry's mod.


----------



## Jamaic (May 1, 2009)

Jamaic


----------



## GuRoo (May 2, 2009)

JohnTalbain said:


> LoupDeFur I think im not quite sure really. Thats my user


Sorry, but I can't seem to find ya with Steam, could you post a link?  Sorry for the inconvenience.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Lastdirewolf = http://steamcommunity.com/id/lastdirewolf/ but my steam name is Fflaw
> 
> (pronounced FLAW)
> 
> So far I only have L4D


Added




DrZed said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/russkivolk
> Yet i am rare guest there, and if, i'm playing Garry's mod.


Added


----------



## GuRoo (May 2, 2009)

Jamaic said:


> Jamaic


 added


----------



## AdventBahamut (May 2, 2009)

Steam name: ChaosBahamut

Steamcommunity page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/chaosbahamut


----------



## Deznozen (May 3, 2009)

.


----------



## skulltoe (May 3, 2009)

My Steam is culmor30. I never change it, so you won't need a link. I keep my profile hidden anyway, so my immediate (and Steam-using) family doesn't see that I'm in a "furry" group. Oh, the questions that would bring...


----------



## GuRoo (May 4, 2009)

AdventBahamut said:


> Steam name: ChaosBahamut
> 
> Steamcommunity page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/chaosbahamut


Added



Deznozen said:


> Steam Name: Osiah
> Steam Community Page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/osiah
> This is my public account, so please keep it private. I don't have a good connection or graphics card, so I'm mainly restricted to construction in gmod. I also have Left 4 Dead and Team Fortress 2 which I will play if you don't mind my lagging.


Hm, I'd be willing to play Gmod with ya if you wanted, just add me if interested. ^^



skulltoe said:


> My Steam is culmor30. I never change it, so you won't need a link. I keep my profile hidden anyway, so my immediate (and Steam-using) family doesn't see that I'm in a "furry" group. Oh, the questions that would bring...


Yeah, I know what you mean. A few of my friends on Steam I know in RL, not to mention one of my Steam friends is my own brother >>. So yeah, I'll just be with you all in spirit, heh. I'll still play the servers, however.


----------



## AsherCat (May 5, 2009)

RiskyFrisky


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2009)

dirtyjoe88 

Here is my page -> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198009393908/home


----------



## GuRoo (May 8, 2009)

AsherCat said:


> RiskyFrisky


Added



south syde fox said:


> dirtyjoe88
> 
> Here is my page -> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198009393908/home


Your link seems to take me to the Steam community homepage, sorry to ask, but could you post another link? I apologize for the inconvenience.  Also, using the search, there seems to be a few other "dirtyjoe"s, so I just want to make sure.


----------



## Wuffie (May 10, 2009)

Sasuke Hachino = sasukewuff


----------



## Krazoa (May 10, 2009)

KrazoaOfTime is mine ^^


----------



## stray wolfy (May 10, 2009)

username: Bad Jackal
Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/OH_MAI_GAH


----------



## MushroomWobbit (May 11, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/MushroomWobbit


i need someone to teach me how to play TF2 
havnt played it any yet, as i have no one to play with :<


----------



## Yrruf_Furse (May 12, 2009)

Here's mine:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/yrruf_furse


----------



## Darkwing (May 12, 2009)

My Steam user is: Darkwing.

Your gonna have to look up my profile to link it, I am browsing on my psp ATM.


----------



## GuRoo (May 13, 2009)

Wuffie said:


> Sasuke Hachino = sasukewuff


Added ^^


Krazoa said:


> KrazoaOfTime is mine ^^


Added ^^


stray wolfy said:


> username: Bad Jackal
> Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/OH_MAI_GAH


Added ^^


----------



## GuRoo (May 13, 2009)

MushroomWobbit said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/MushroomWobbit
> 
> 
> i need someone to teach me how to play TF2
> havnt played it any yet, as i have no one to play with :<


Wha-? No one for TF2?! Blasphemy! I'd be happy to join ya. ^^



Yrruf_Furse said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/yrruf_furse


Added ^^



Darkwing said:


> My Steam user is: Darkwing.
> 
> Your gonna have to look up my profile to link it, I am browsing on my psp ATM.


Ok, there were a good few Darkwings, so I used the ID, hope it's the right page. Just tell me if it isn't the right one and I'll get it fixed as soon as I can.


----------



## Synapse (May 14, 2009)

Mine is dcortez88
 
All I have right now is L4D but I play it alot.  Always looking for more friends to do coop with.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 14, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> Added
> 
> 
> Your link seems to take me to the Steam community homepage, sorry to ask, but could you post another link? I apologize for the inconvenience. Also, using the search, there seems to be a few other "dirtyjoe"s, so I just want to make sure.


 
ok, I'll put up another link http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198009393908


----------



## ZentratheFox (May 15, 2009)

Hi

http://steamcommunity.com/id/xyrotr1


----------



## Seprakarius (May 15, 2009)

I'll wing this up here because I'm getting into compy gaming again and may pick up something multiplayer (probably TF2, possibly L4D even though I've mostly played it on Xbox so far) on Steam relatively soon. After finals wind up next week, at least.

Anyway, 'ere I am: http://steamcommunity.com/id/seprakarius/


----------



## Neybulot (May 16, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## Aestuo (May 16, 2009)

Steam Userpage:  Aestuo

Anyone is welcome to add me.  I'm always open for new friends.  ^^

  Also, all of my Steam info is in my signature.


----------



## Kitoth (May 16, 2009)

Mine in game name is GourryGabriev and been playing TF2 lately I swear its driving me nuts trying to get the first blood part 2 achievement with the scout cause you got heavies and such and honestly no server been on either has enough players or too many and not help ya get that one. managed to get 2 kills so only need three more ah well keep trying later.


----------



## GuRoo (May 17, 2009)

Synapse said:


> Mine is dcortez88
> 
> All I have right now is L4D but I play it alot. Always looking for more friends to do coop with.


Added ^^



south syde fox said:


> ok, I'll put up another link http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198009393908


Thanks. Added ^^


ZentratheFox said:


> Hi
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/xyrotr1


Added ^^


----------



## GuRoo (May 17, 2009)

Seprakarius said:


> I'll wing this up here because I'm getting into compy gaming again and may pick up something multiplayer (probably TF2, possibly L4D even though I've mostly played it on Xbox so far) on Steam relatively soon. After finals wind up next week, at least.
> 
> Anyway, 'ere I am: http://steamcommunity.com/id/seprakarius/


Added, and if you get TF2 I'll see ya there ^^



Neybulot said:


> Mine.


Added ^^



Aestuo said:


> Steam Userpage: Aestuo
> 
> Anyone is welcome to add me. I'm always open for new friends. ^^
> 
> Also, all of my Steam info is in my signature.


 Added ^^


----------



## scooby32 (May 17, 2009)

Steam username is same as my name here.
I never change my name so don't worry about it changing.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/scooby32


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Mine is cobra97 no not an old fursona just a netname 

I play: CS:S, TF2, L4D and many others!

Is there a FA group?

Oh and I haven't been on it in a while due to my exams which I have atm... I'll be back gaming mid june ish 

Here's a link for in case you can't find it ^^:  http://steamcommunity.com/id/cobra97


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 17, 2009)

Cheesewulf - http://steamcommunity.com/id/cheesewulf

joined yesterday :3
I totally suck in TF2, just in case you're wondering why you're loosing... 

Edit: oops wrong copy pasta... <_<


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 17, 2009)

[FA]CrispSkittlez


----------



## Ziff (May 18, 2009)

Zerut the Incorrigible Fox. And if you think hard enough, this explains my name, Ziff *wink wink*


----------



## Garrus (May 19, 2009)

FoxMcCloud117 is mine, name comes up as Garrus on my page.

Im thinking of getting left4dead but may get it for 360, I usually play on TF2.
Not much of a steam gamer but its there if anyone wants.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 19, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/HAYF
My ID name is in my signature, I go by HAYF in game.


----------



## Sernion (May 20, 2009)

My username is Sernions. But I'll not be so active until I get a decent internet connection.

I play L4D all the time but I'm planning to purchase TF2 soon.


----------



## seanm07 (May 20, 2009)

Add me with seanm My name is [AOUV] Seanm07


----------



## GuRoo (May 21, 2009)

Kitoth said:


> Mine in game name is GourryGabriev and been playing TF2 lately I swear its driving me nuts trying to get the first blood part 2 achievement with the scout cause you got heavies and such and honestly no server been on either has enough players or too many and not help ya get that one. managed to get 2 kills so only need three more ah well keep trying later.


Added, and good luck on that ^^



scooby32 said:


> Steam username is same as my name here.
> I never change my name so don't worry about it changing.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/scooby32


Added ^^



Kao said:


> Mine is cobra97 no not an old fursona just a netname
> 
> I play: CS:S, TF2, L4D and many others!
> 
> ...


Added ^^
And yeah, there's an FA group. Just click these cool words to find it. I'm not in the group myself, but that's only because my RL friends all see my profile regularly, heh.


----------



## GuRoo (May 21, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> Cheesewulf - http://steamcommunity.com/id/cheesewulf
> 
> joined yesterday :3
> I totally suck in TF2, just in case you're wondering why you're loosing...
> ...


Added ^^



CrispSkittlez said:


> [FA]CrispSkittlez


Added ^^ 



minx112 said:


> Zerut the Incorrigible Fox. And if you think hard enough, this explains my name, Ziff *wink wink*


Added ^^


----------



## GuRoo (May 21, 2009)

Garrus said:


> FoxMcCloud117 is mine, name comes up as Garrus on my page.
> 
> Im thinking of getting left4dead but may get it for 360, I usually play on TF2.
> Not much of a steam gamer but its there if anyone wants.


Sorry, but I can't seem to find your page, and there seems to be a few others by the username "Garrus". Post a link if you can, sorry for the inconvenience. ^^''



HotActionYiffFur said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/HAYF
> My ID name is in my signature, I go by HAYF in game.


Added ^^



Sernion said:


> My username is Sernions. But I'll not be so active until I get a decent internet connection.
> 
> I play L4D all the time but I'm planning to purchase TF2 soon.


I'm havin' trouble finding your page too, sorry but if you could post a link that'd be great. Sorry for the inconvenience ^^''


----------



## GuRoo (May 21, 2009)

seanm07 said:


> Add me with seanm My name is [AOUV] Seanm07


Added ^^


----------



## -Lucario- (May 21, 2009)

Steam ID- Hound_Hitter
My IGN is Blue Jackal.


----------



## Sernion (May 21, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> I'm havin' trouble finding your page too, sorry but if you could post a link that'd be great. Sorry for the inconvenience ^^''



Oops, sorry. Looks like I had to change my custom user URL. It should be working now.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Sernion

Also, just bought TF2 today. Should be able to start playing tomorrow. xD


----------



## GuRoo (May 21, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Oops, sorry. Looks like I had to change my custom user URL. It should be working now.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Sernion
> 
> Also, just bought TF2 today. Should be able to start playing tomorrow. xD


Ok, got ya added in. ^^
And ya got TF2 just in time for the Spy vs. Sniper update, heh. ^^
Just a warning, things get a bit hectic around these class update times, but it'll wear off before too long.  Hopefully, by updating 2 classes at once it won't be so bad this time, but who knows.  Anyways, I might see ya in-game sometime ^^


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 21, 2009)

Mine is Joest.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Joest/home

Please don't add me unless I know you. I don't want 30 friend requests from people I've never seen before/heard of.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (May 24, 2009)

Okay I updated my steam stuffs.  Also join my group.


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (May 24, 2009)

Just started playing TF2 a day ago. I go by Deretto


----------



## Adrimor (May 24, 2009)

So, guys, my username here is now Adrimor and not Robian.
Well, at least the damn camelcase is gone.
Everything else is the same, but I figured this might be pertinent to the list too.
Anyone up for something that isn't TF2?


----------



## GuRoo (May 28, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Mine is Joest.   http://steamcommunity.com/id/Joest/home   Please don't add me unless I know you. I don't want 30 friend requests from people I've never seen before/heard of.


 Your link takes me to the community homepage, can you post another one? Sorry for the inconvenience.   





LotsOfNothing said:


> Okay I updated my steam stuffs. Also join my group.


 Oh? So you're Saxton Hale, I've seen you a good number of times in the past few days on random 2fort servers, though you might not remember. I'm if that rings any bells ;D  *also, got ya updated ^^* 





Deretto_Eevee said:


> Just started playing TF2 a day ago. I go by Deretto


 Alrighty, gotcha added in ^^


----------



## GuRoo (May 28, 2009)

Adrimor said:


> So, guys, my username here is now Adrimor and not Robian.
> Well, at least the damn camelcase is gone.
> Everything else is the same, but I figured this might be pertinent to the list too.
> Anyone up for something that isn't TF2?


Don't worry, gotcha updated, and if ya wanna have a game, just name it. I've just recently gotten into Killing Floor though, but whatever you're up for, I'm game, heh.


----------



## Adrimor (May 28, 2009)

Just tried HL2: Deathmatch today...
It was amazing how little I sucked now that I can use my mouse 
I generally just used my touchpad to play HL2...
So, anyone up for that? =3


----------



## Takun (May 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/TakumiL

Mine


----------



## Garrus (May 28, 2009)

yeah my steam username is FoxMcCloud117, display name is Garrus and has Garrus from Mass Effect saying "You're no fun" on the avatar, incase you get the wrong Garrus or whatever.

Usually I play TF2 when I get on it.


----------



## Hackfox (May 28, 2009)

Hackfox2484


----------



## GuRoo (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, sorry for the long time away, had stuff to take care of.
Anyways, back to business, heh.



Takumi_L said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/TakumiL
> 
> Mine


Added ^^



Garrus said:


> yeah my steam username is FoxMcCloud117, display name is Garrus and has Garrus from Mass Effect saying "You're no fun" on the avatar, incase you get the wrong Garrus or whatever.
> 
> Usually I play TF2 when I get on it.


Um, not _completely_ sure about yours, but if you notice it's not right, please tell me and I'll sort it out.  ^^



Hackfox said:


> Hackfox2484


 Can't seem to find your page, post a link if you can.  Sorry for the inconvenience ^^''


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 16, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cerberusnl

There's mine =]


----------



## GuRoo (Jun 19, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Cerberusnl
> 
> There's mine =]


Added ^^


----------



## Torinir (Jun 19, 2009)

Torinir


----------



## GuRoo (Jun 23, 2009)

Torinir said:


> Torinir


Added ^^


----------



## FuzzyNeko (Jun 23, 2009)

Steam Name: Timens


----------



## GuRoo (Jun 23, 2009)

FuzzyNeko said:


> Steam Name: Timens


 Added ^^


----------



## GuRoo (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry for the bump, but didn't this used to be stickied?
I realize there was some data lost and was wondering if that was the reason. However, if it's because the mods do not want it stickied, I'll understand.
Just wanted to be clear on that subject ^^


----------



## nek0chan (Jun 30, 2009)

nek0chan : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197961271526


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Steam: fngdarkferret

I pretty much only play Left4Dead right now, but I have almost every VALVe game and some other things, like Garrys Mod and CoD4.

But yeah if you add me don't expect me to play anything but L4D.


----------



## Azure (Jun 30, 2009)

_azure_phoenix_

Yeah, some cunt stole my name.  Reinstalling all my shit as we speak.  BRING IT ON.  Really tho, I suck.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 30, 2009)

GuRoo said:


> Sorry for the bump, but didn't this used to be stickied?
> I realize there was some data lost and was wondering if that was the reason. However, if it's because the mods do not want it stickied, I'll understand.
> Just wanted to be clear on that subject ^^



I'd say it's the backup.
Re-stickied...


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jun 30, 2009)

My steam username is RocketxKnighter 

I only play the orange box I'm on Team Fortress 2 few times a week, send me a invitation anytime n I will accept it.


----------



## _Toten_ (Jun 30, 2009)

Toten=Hktotenkopf


----------



## RocketxKnighter (Jul 1, 2009)

All of you have been added except 2 it says some of you are unable to be added to my friend list, is there a friend limit to the list or something?


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 11, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/gigglingHyena


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 13, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Aremkspage Mine :3


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 13, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Adrianmishamura Theres mine


----------



## Faradin (Jul 14, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/faradin
ID is Faradin. Durr.
I primarily play CSS, as I just recently got Ubuntu to run my Steam games again. HL2DM and Gmod are still giving me crap, though. I own TF2 but really have little interest in playing (plus it puts a strain to run on my computer). Altogether I also own HL2/Ep1/Ep2, Portal, and HL/HLDM.
Always on.


----------



## xanzion (Jul 15, 2009)

Name: xanzion
Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/xanzion

I love you all ^_^


----------



## Faradin (Jul 15, 2009)

Pshaaaa.
I add Xanzion and get blocked. Whaddafuxupwiddat.


----------



## ShardtheWolf (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure what my steam page is, I'll edit this post once I check. 

My steam username is Palix007 (I have orange box and CS: Condition Zero)


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> nek0chan : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197961271526


Added ^^



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Steam: fngdarkferret
> 
> I pretty much only play Left4Dead right now, but I have almost every VALVe game and some other things, like Garrys Mod and CoD4.
> 
> But yeah if you add me don't expect me to play anything but L4D.


Can't seem to find your page, post a link if you can.  Sorry for the inconvenience.  ^^;



AzurePhoenix said:


> _azure_phoenix_
> 
> Yeah, some cunt stole my name. Reinstalling all my shit as we speak. BRING IT ON. Really tho, I suck.


Can't seem to find yours either ^^;


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

RocketxKnighter said:


> My steam username is RocketxKnighter
> 
> I only play the orange box I'm on Team Fortress 2 few times a week, send me a invitation anytime n I will accept it.


Added ^^



_Toten_ said:


> Toten=Hktotenkopf


Can't seem to find your page, sorry but if you could post a link that'd help me out, sorry for the inconvenience. ^^;



RocketxKnighter said:


> All of you have been added except 2 it says some of you are unable to be added to my friend list, is there a friend limit to the list or something?


I think there's a limit, but the specific number I don't know. Maybe you could check their forums, it might be somewhere around there if they ever mentioned it.


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

gigglingHyena said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/gigglingHyena


Added ^^



Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Aremkspage Mine :3


Added ^^



Adrianfolf said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Adrianmishamura Theres mine


Added ^^


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Faradin said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/faradin
> ID is Faradin. Durr.
> I primarily play CSS, as I just recently got Ubuntu to run my Steam games again. HL2DM and Gmod are still giving me crap, though. I own TF2 but really have little interest in playing (plus it puts a strain to run on my computer). Altogether I also own HL2/Ep1/Ep2, Portal, and HL/HLDM.
> Always on.


Added ^^



xanzion said:


> Name: xanzion
> Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/xanzion
> 
> I love you all ^_^


Added as well ^^



Faradin said:


> Pshaaaa.
> I add Xanzion and get blocked. Whaddafuxupwiddat.


 Not sure what happened but you could always just try later, you know how steam is sometimes.  XD


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

ShardtheWolf said:


> Not sure what my steam page is, I'll edit this post once I check.
> 
> My steam username is Palix007 (I have orange box and CS: Condition Zero)


Can't seem to find your page, but seeing as you'll probably add a link, I'll update it as soon as I can when you do.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jul 17, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/mikaelgrizzly


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 17, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/mikaelgrizzly


 Added ^^


----------



## Raketh (Jul 22, 2009)

Kept my profile private, so I gues thats why it doesn't provide results when searching for my name (Raketh) there.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197997276570

Not had time to play recently though :/


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 24, 2009)

Raketh said:


> Kept my profile private, so I gues thats why it doesn't provide results when searching for my name (Raketh) there.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197997276570
> 
> Not had time to play recently though :/


 Added ^^


----------



## Pixelito (Jul 25, 2009)

^^

Pixelito = Epic Noodle
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Epic_noodle


----------



## GuRoo (Jul 25, 2009)

Pixelito said:


> ^^
> 
> Pixelito = Epic Noodle
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Epic_noodle


 Added ^^


----------



## FanaticRat (Jul 29, 2009)

Just got Steam the other day. Username's FanaticRat. I got Gary's Mod and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Kryn (Jul 31, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pwningstick

I have every game made by valve plus a lot of others. Haven't played that much recently but I'm always up for something.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 1, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/7oet

Only made it yesterday. I'm contemplating getting Audiosurf, seeing as the demo was so good, and maybe Morrowind, since my laptop can actually handle it.

Too bad I can't get Team Fortress 2 or anything; it'd be great to play online with people. Anyway, add me and I'll probably be up for a chat. <:


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 1, 2009)

An update, I've given up TF2 as it's a shitty game now.  Gmod's where it's at.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ohgodwhat


----------



## Gol22 (Aug 2, 2009)

GoliathTall is mine

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gol22

Usually just play CS or something or "The Hidden" at times because my computer is a POS and not good enough for the really fun games. :\


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 3, 2009)

jeffhimself

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Beefree/

I'm always on steam, feel free to add me

I NEED MORE FURRY FRIENDS *Tear*


----------



## Hir (Aug 3, 2009)

DragonBottles

Yay.


----------



## Azbulldog (Aug 3, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/azbulldog


----------



## Shinzuu_Katame (Aug 7, 2009)

*à¹–ÛœFusion Katame*


yea, you won't find my name easily, either.


http://steamcommunity.com/id/Katame

i have all Counter-Strike games (i.e. 1.6, condition zero, and source)
all original half-life games
might and magic: dark messaiah


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 8, 2009)

Waffle The Epic

SteamID is Master_Ridley

I've never been sure which was the one that added people.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 9, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/shoxide

I used to play CSS compulsively, playing wars everynight with my team. :') 
The good old days, how I miss you so.

I've got enough games to keep me occupied, and a large Gmod folder. =3
I'm online pretty much all the time, but I dont game so much. ): I still love it though! I play whenever one of my old teamates suggest something.


----------



## BlueKewne (Aug 9, 2009)

BlueKewne = http://steamcommunity.com/id/BlueKewne (BlueKewne)


----------



## xSkunkyx (Aug 10, 2009)

Heres mine.

xSkunkyx = oL3MONo

Steam Link:  http://steamcommunity.com/id/oL3MONo
*
Games*:
Counter-Strike: Source
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
Day of Defeat: Source


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 11, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/fwLogCGI


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't forget to join the group, just in case you haven't already. FurAffinity Gamers

Also, if you're going to talk about it on the forum, abbreviate it to FAG, to save typing.


Also, does anybody know '[TBR]The good Snow Ferret'? Because they added me and I have no idea who they are.


----------



## Piccard (Aug 12, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197993512236


----------



## Project_X (Aug 14, 2009)

Uuuuh
http://steamcommunity.com/id/rikyuu


----------



## sandvich (Aug 15, 2009)

mykai = http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198002085362 WORST GUY ON THE TEAM


----------



## nek0chan (Aug 16, 2009)

Teto said:


> Don't forget to join the group, just in case you haven't already. FurAffinity Gamers
> 
> Also, if you're going to talk about it on the forum, abbreviate it to FAG, to save typing.
> 
> ...



lol, i never thought about that abbreviation, thats pretty hillarious


----------



## TaintedMelody (Aug 18, 2009)

TaintedKitty


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.steamcommunity.com/id/banzaiwolfe


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 19, 2009)

Link http://steamcommunity.com/id/BlueFoxx Feel free to add me. i usually up for a game of what ever.

I more or less just play Left 4 dead and HL2. And some day TF2. I have it just have not got around to it.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 23, 2009)

Sparticle
Can't believe I only noticed this thread now


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey, OP, you found the wrong Darkwing.

Here is the link to my real steam profile: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198000541717


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Weed_Bix   Drop me a line if ya want. CSS and TF2 is where i roam but be warned that i am Aussie so the servers i am in may not be good for others (Lag).
http://steamcommunity.com/id/WeedBaby


----------



## JMAA (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's mine:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/jtr666
BTW I normally use to play TF2 and L4D.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 30, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jellofist

Thats my steam.


----------



## Taonas-Deridran (Aug 31, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Trekkywithastargate

That would be me!!!


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Teto said:


> Don't forget to join the group, just in case you haven't already. FurAffinity Gamers
> 
> Also, if you're going to talk about it on the forum, abbreviate it to *FAG*, to save typing.
> 
> ...


 

OMG.

Yep, your all a bunch of fur FAG's!


----------



## buttjuice joe (Sep 4, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972636690
L4D, TF2 CS:S


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Ibuuyk


----------



## masterkennyG (Sep 4, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197990946327

masterkennyg=masterkennyG14 how original I know. also add me if you play source even though it doesnt really matter because probably nobody plays.


----------



## Uchofan45 (Sep 5, 2009)

Toshiro- Toshiro Profile

I play Left 4 Dead most of the time with my friends. Feel free to send me a message if you want to play L4D with me sometime!


----------



## Ziff (Sep 5, 2009)

just letting you know, Im not minx112 anymore. I'm Ziff. so please change :3


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 5, 2009)

not posting it for sake of secrecy

my Steam account got hijacked 4 times, lost alot of friends, got VAC banned because of one of the hackers....


----------



## N8! (Sep 8, 2009)

juniorgman3000

Mostly play TF2, but I also play CS:S, L4D, DOD:S etc etc


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's mine: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197986511953

I mostly play earlier Valve titles like Half Life and Deathmatch Classic.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Sep 21, 2009)

Http://steamcommunity.com/id/AleisterTheWolf


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 22, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197984297974


----------



## xombiehamster (Sep 23, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/xombiehamster


----------



## Fengathor (Sep 26, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Fengathor - pretty much only play source mods on here
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197964028100 - TF2 DoD CS and source mods


----------



## shado (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine is shado9. I have the Orange Box, so I can play TF2 (I'm told I'm decent, I say bullshit) with you guys if you want


----------



## dark zero (Oct 1, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/darkzeta
this is mine figured i would put it here since i just got gmod an the orange box


----------



## Michi-Jinx (Oct 1, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jinx1
That's me ^_^
I play most of the valve games as well as a few others, friends list is full atm though, will clean it out after this post so add me if you want!


----------



## dfyuzer (Oct 4, 2009)

add me guys: dfyuzer

i usually play TF2.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Oct 4, 2009)

tehlargom4573r: *Link*


----------



## Omny87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's mine: Omny87


----------



## Kirizaki (Oct 10, 2009)

Hunter [SF]: Link


----------



## Teh Panda (Oct 13, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Teh_Panda
I know you all want a game with the newbie.


----------



## Arik (Oct 18, 2009)

Arik here and I guess is Ariky. Oh well, you can go here: http://steamcommunity.com/id/ariky


----------



## Zydos (Oct 18, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zydos
 for GMod, CS:S TF2 and L4D!!! <3


----------



## XERO (Oct 24, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/V_Tessier
Can be usually found playing: 
Neo Tokyo
CS:S
Possibly TF2 in future.


----------



## lictor alpha (Oct 24, 2009)

Im under necroscope on steam.


----------



## XERO (Oct 24, 2009)

Also, for those who cannot get to someones steamcommunity page using the 
"steamcommunity.com/id/*username*" 
method, it is because they haven't made a custom url.
 As such you will have to search for them some other way.


----------



## RyanBunny (Oct 26, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ryanbunnyClick me! :3


----------



## TheAffliction (Oct 27, 2009)

chloroformlite
All lowercase. Link here.


----------



## Faux (Oct 28, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/welcometothemachine
display name is ... well
welcome to the machine
lol.
Only have TF2 and need a better system to play it. Just thought I'd toss this out there, anywho~


----------



## Garrus (Oct 30, 2009)

Correction to my details,

Because Steam has so many friggin username/account-name/display name things I get confused, but my profile link/Url is 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/garrus117

Because the name is used all round by many other people Im gonna give that because its impossible to find my own account when logged out and searching in the users unless you know exactly what to look for to differentiate.

Im in the UK so look for the british flag if that helps.


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 2, 2009)

Vivianite:http://steamcommunity.com/id/Vivianite

i'll just leave this here...:arrow:.:arrow:


----------



## Riptor (Nov 3, 2009)

Bobinator1992 (with the weird looking Batman avatar), and don't you sons of bitches be spreading this around or I will END you. Let's all play Trackmania sometime! :3


----------



## NotSpy (Nov 3, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CharismaticDeception

I am not spy is the name I use. Original, I know. I play CSS and GMod often, and TF2 on occasion... right now I'm trying and failing to learn Lua so I can make a GMod gamemode.


----------



## Corto (Nov 9, 2009)

*ALLRIGHT, YOU ASSHOLES*

My roommate has an awesome powwerful (two "w"s because that's how mighty it is) notebook that he allows me to use, so I finally (after two years of having these games idling on my account) am able to play TF2 and Red Orchestra (besides that, I have CSS installed and can install Dawn of War I and all it's expansions) and my current internet connection is good enough to play in American and European servers with virtually no lag, so *MAN UP AND ADD ME SO I CAN FIND SOMEONE TO PLAY WITH*
*
*EXPLOSION**

http://steamcommunity.com/id/MatiasL


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

Fuck now that corto has steam I am ashamed to not be able to use it anymore :V


----------



## Krazzy (Nov 10, 2009)

krazzykilla@hotmail.com <---


----------



## Sophie_manx (Nov 11, 2009)

SergeantTibbs


----------



## Tenoenar (Nov 13, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/10-Neon/


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 14, 2009)

Axel Oakleaf. 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198015967841


----------



## thelaughingcheese (Nov 19, 2009)

thelaughingcheese


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 19, 2009)

SteamID - Glaicedraggy

Yes, I made an account almost two months before I went sergal. I play on the TFP servers if anyone's interested.


----------



## freaksword (Nov 20, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Freaksword


----------



## iceroadlion (Nov 20, 2009)

My steam name is Jetpack Jesus


----------



## MaskedJackal (Nov 23, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sirlucario


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2009)

FaileV

I go by the tag English on TF2 forums and L4D + L4D2


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 24, 2009)

ZombieGrl1 is mine.


----------



## kiro02 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/brauner02


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2009)

CinnaBubbles.

I only have Steam for Tomb Raider. So I'm probably no use to anyone.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 14, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kirbizard

I'm going to try getting back into TF2 even though my ball mouse is all sticky. >:C


----------



## JMAA (Dec 15, 2009)

JMAA = http://www.steamcommunity.com/id/jtr666


----------



## Dovecoon (Dec 15, 2009)

Dovecoon = Dovecoon
Keeps it easy ^^ And here's the link http://steamcommunity.com/id/Dovecoon


----------



## dogart (Dec 16, 2009)

d_arts 
^^


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Dec 18, 2009)

mine's simple and doesn't change
its xoulsklattic
and the link is: http://steamcommunity.com/id/xoulsklattic


----------



## Beta_7x (Dec 26, 2009)

ShootTheNoob1995 Add away


----------



## Skittle (Dec 26, 2009)

Coulda swore I posted here.

01001100


----------



## Lunao (Dec 26, 2009)

Mine is Lunao623

Currently only have TF2


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 28, 2009)

my steam username is : dethtorrent
my steam link is : http://steamcommunity.com/id/DethTorrent/


----------



## SgtSprocket (Dec 31, 2009)

Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/SgtSprocket
Feel free to add me.


----------



## Oak (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, Hit me up if anyone wants to play 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thefoxstrut


----------



## Chalcedon (Jan 3, 2010)

Yout3

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197999671700


----------



## andybigfeet (Jan 5, 2010)

steam id, andybigfeet


----------



## ThreeDog (Jan 5, 2010)

[I.N.I.] Rorschach //RN//


----------



## WolfyWetFurr (Jan 5, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/WolfyWetFurr


----------



## Alex Skye (Jan 6, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/rainbowmidget


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 8, 2010)

oh sweet!
My steam is Jafoob, as seen on my sig
currently play both left 4 deads and team fortress 2


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 9, 2010)

Please add me to this list, my ID is Akibo.


----------



## Gamelord567 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com//profiles/76561198006180684/home?tab=overview
Claus


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.funnycorner.net/funny-pictures/5454/Ninjas-2.jpg
add me, i dont have rabies


----------



## serpenttao (Jan 10, 2010)

guynio_9 , playing Modern Warfare 2 every now and then


----------



## Mealing (Jan 11, 2010)

Mealing = Mealing


----------



## Surgat (Jan 16, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Surgat


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ShootTheBullet


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 16, 2010)

"Glowhyena"


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Steam ID: TarenFox


----------



## Weebz (Jan 22, 2010)

W_E_E_B_Z is my Steam ID; i'll most likely be playing zombie escape on CSS.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not posting my ID, if you want it PM me. Add that to the OP.


----------



## Gaeuvyen (Jan 24, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197991593522

â€º Kenny Powers â˜­|MoS|â˜­


----------



## Mentova (Jan 25, 2010)

So I joined the furaffinity steam group... is there any reason why I should be in it?


----------



## Rocket_Man55 (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocket_Man42

Haha! I use the same name everywhere.. XD My screen name when im Ingame is Nazgul though. ^^ I like to play COD MW2


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jan 25, 2010)

Steam ID: Shadowwolf117343
http://steamcommunity.com/id/NeonFoxisinyourpcbitches

I mostly play L4D 1 and 2


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 25, 2010)

Steam ID: Kurama0900
Nickname: Huatar

I play just about all of the Valve Multiplayer games, except for Left 4 Dead II.


----------



## Furchee (Jan 30, 2010)

ID = Pawesome


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198004305181

My CSS in-game name is DragonVolt, but Everyone still refers to me as Mario. (Been part of steam since 2007, ignore what it says, since I had to make a second account, when the first one got corrupted.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 4, 2010)

My steam name is Eight_bit_dude (I still hate it and just prefare being called Eight)


----------



## Bernad (Feb 5, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197980520086 is I.
I go by Bernad on it most of the time. I usualy play Counter Strike Source or serious sam HD.


----------



## Steelsoldier (Feb 6, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/HardSteel

=D


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 9, 2010)

Username: Kyoujiin
[TRAG]Kyoujin


----------



## DJAtomika (Feb 9, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/2Turntables1DJ


I play a lot of games.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 10, 2010)

ArcticEight said:


> My steam name is Eight_bit_dude (I still hate it and just prefare being called Eight)


Forgot to add that the link to my profile is:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolegit

I mostly just go by the name "Eight" there.. Not that creative when it comes to names. xD


----------



## Dohokun (Feb 10, 2010)

Doho666


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Feb 17, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972212732


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Feb 20, 2010)

Rudderbutt


----------



## Arc (Feb 20, 2010)

ArcSergal

Have been playing more console than PC games recently, though.


----------



## Moses Supposes (Feb 21, 2010)

URL Is    http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mosessupposes/edit/profile but the name is Nomad (FoX)


----------



## Alexis (Feb 21, 2010)

Alexis (cgialexis) = alexis_1987


----------



## Kyowai (Feb 22, 2010)

Kyowai is my steam ID.


----------



## Ratche (Feb 22, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972427202

Feel free to add me, it would be nice to have people to do stuff with. Hit me up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 26, 2010)

Ratche said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197972427202
> 
> Feel free to add me, it would be nice to have people to do stuff with. Hit me up.



I'll add you, I just started playing TF2 alot more lately for no apparent reason xD

Also I'm not very consistant with being on there too much but hey if we are on at the same time and I'm not busy then I'll see if we can do something


----------



## PianoMeister (Feb 26, 2010)

acc name is Logouser76
nickname: ^2[NIV]^5Server


----------



## Profetitus (Feb 26, 2010)

Profetitus 
I finaly got a pc working on steam wooray xD Unfortnely due to the new beta I lost quite a good friends. so if you guys wanna play a game or two with me you know where to find me 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Profetitus


----------



## bdjwill (Feb 28, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/brilliam87 is mine. Brilliam, or Bad Aim is what I go by most times on Steam.


----------



## Mealing (Mar 1, 2010)

Amealing is my steam username. Play L4D 2 a lot and always up for a chat so if anyone wants either of thoes traits add me XD.


----------



## Morvik (Mar 1, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Morvik

I cant play much as my graphics pooped out but maybe eventually...


----------



## Kaido (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaido = http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197983784989


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine is Ch1ckenSniper


----------



## Kakik (Mar 4, 2010)

Ive been playing a lot of Pirates, knights, and vikings II recently.

My current steam name is Powder monkey, ill post again if i change it.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 4, 2010)

add me if you like i play alot of css ( akamewolf@hotmail.com ) my name currently is Dandalion and Sorry for steam being down atm  if u wish to know why steam is down i will tell you. you may IM , Email , PM , or PC me at any time. i will always know why ...


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

12kTeddy and murdoc441. I have two accounts. Don't ask why.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Add me sir.

HAXX = http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197981040692


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Alaskanwolf


Steam Display name is... you guessed it: Alaskan Wolf


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 15, 2010)

Steam Username: AMV_Ph34r
Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/AMV-Ph34r


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2010)

Steam username: [CRC] Deadlycakemix
link: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197993829253

:<


----------



## banzaiwolfe (Mar 18, 2010)

FoD| Banzailicious
http://steamcommunity.com/id/banzaiwolfe

Right now, I'm mostly interested in L4D2/BF:BC2/TF2/Condition Zero.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2010)

banzaiwolfe said:


> FoD| Banzailicious
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/banzaiwolfe
> 
> Right now, I'm mostly interested in L4D2/BF:BC2/TF2/Condition Zero.



TF2 you say? , I play alot of TF2


----------



## Blakefox95 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Preposterous http://steamcommunity.com/id/zippyzappy13


----------



## Tarkwyn (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarkwyn ~ http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tarkwyn
(Not playing alot of games, buying a new PC soon)


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 21, 2010)

pretty sure its clayvision

not 100% tho dont add it yet


----------



## Synapse (Mar 24, 2010)

Steam username: dcortez88

Posting my steam ID again, since I just purchased L4D 2 only a few hours ago.  I couldn't resist the half-off deal, and it would be nice to have some more peeps to play with.  ^^


----------



## V.Tessier (Mar 25, 2010)

VTessier [steam community page]
 
Play mostly TF2/NeoTokyo/CS:S but am probably going to buy more in the future.


----------



## Scouto2 (Mar 27, 2010)

PM!  What I usually am on (in order of time spent, from greatest to least): -Empires Mod -Age of Chivalry -Zombie Panic Source -Zombie Master -HL2 Deathmatch


----------



## DocAnubis (Mar 27, 2010)

im anubis
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197998849767/home
usually on lfd, lfd2, and tf2


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Deadly Virus -CS-
http://steamcommunity.com/id/deadlyvirus75


----------



## Uberbjorn (Mar 30, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Deanimatore
Send me a message because there are a lot of scammer on steam


----------



## NightHawkX (Mar 31, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/EAAAAGGGGGGLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEE


I usually play REGULAR CS

Not CS:S


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 3, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197975963953
TF2 all day son

HL2: DM + CS:CZ sometimes tho


----------



## YinYangDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

stikofdeath dont really play any steam games :3 more of another chat device for me


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 6, 2010)

Name: Tetragnostica
Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/tetragnostica/


----------



## RedFawkes215 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for fellow furs to play with. I got L4D, L4D2, The Orange Box, and I believe thats it. Steam username RedFawkes215


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess I should go ahead and add mine to this list.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/codefire

Make sure to tell me you are from FAF! ^___^


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Apr 11, 2010)

This is me.  http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197962830212

We need a steam furry group!!! How can we start one?

Any hoo add me as friend!!!!


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 11, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> We need a steam furry group!!! How can we start one?


There is a furry steam group. But you've gotta request to join.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/furries
Though we should have a Steam group for FA.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 11, 2010)

Chmat = Comrade Commisar


----------



## Synapse (Apr 11, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> There is a furry steam group. But you've gotta request to join.
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/furries
> Though we should have a Steam group for FA.



There's already a steam group for FA

It's been around for quite some time already.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 11, 2010)

Synapse said:


> There's already a steam group for FA
> 
> It's been around for quite some time already.


Ah cool. I searched for it some time ago, and didn't find it. Well, thanks!


----------



## spartan_4 (Apr 12, 2010)

username lZl spartan_4
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198001894798


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 13, 2010)

Matackable is my name on Steam.


----------



## ShirokoNezumi (Apr 16, 2010)

username = shiroko nezumi

community page = http://steamcommunity.com/id/shirokonezumi


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it's time to make a new thread with someone who will actually update it, it was/is a good idea to have this, but the last time he updated was last year...

At any rate, my steam name is:

Alaskan Wolf


----------



## snowdragon95 (Apr 18, 2010)

this seems like a potentially fun idea so i shall comply
http://steamcommunity.com/id/SnowDragon

we should make a group or something or has that been done allready


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 18, 2010)

snowdragon95 said:


> we should make a group or something or has that been done allready





Synapse said:


> There's already a steam group for FA
> 
> It's been around for quite some time already.


FA Steam Group: http://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791429606241


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm Tao.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/zerotwo


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is mine:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/issashu

If anyone wants to hit some L4D or DoW II, send a PM


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 19, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/adfvenom


There you go.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 20, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/henriwatson


----------



## Ruelle (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Am Ruelle http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006666597


----------



## Librios (Apr 26, 2010)

Librios

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Librios


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 28, 2010)

Dude_Man_Bro

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Dude_Man_Bro


----------



## Profetitus (Apr 28, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Profetitus


Tehehe I just bought 2 days ago The L4D Pack =P The passing is so awesome...but I realy didnt expect someone to die there...other then my teammates >_< xDD


----------



## Flatline (Apr 29, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/worm01

Feel free to add me, I'd love to play with other furs :3


----------



## Agathos (Apr 29, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thetwotonhammer

Username (FA) Agathos
Current name on steam is Big Earl


----------



## AkaenRievkelar (May 11, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/AkaenRievkelar


----------



## Denton (May 21, 2010)

Mine is denton447, or if it don't works, it's *.#A's*|Denton*



​


----------



## Drusnick (May 22, 2010)

Drusnick
Anyone else still playing l4d2?


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2010)

Hit me up with a PM if you want mine. 

I have no games as of yet, gathering monies.


----------



## auzbuzzard (May 22, 2010)

username: auzbuzzard

Yeah I'm there for the free portal offering.

It's a nice game tho.


----------



## Kakik (May 22, 2010)

*â€¢cCâ€¢ Millipede*

​http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198010121796

I play TF2, L4D & L4D2, and pirates knights & vikings II.


----------



## Trinholdt (May 23, 2010)

My name changes a lot, but it will always have 'Trinholdt' in it.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/trinholdt


----------



## WolfWoot (May 25, 2010)

o_o

WolfWoot = WolfWoot


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

steam username is Lukoi. add me!

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lukoi


----------



## Karn (Jun 1, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Karn435

Here you go.


----------



## Starwind87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here you go, you silly furries. 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/starwind87


----------



## elcoyote (Jun 2, 2010)

My steam: necrosiscevo@yahoo.com

I've got CS:S, BC2, MW2, TF2, and a few others.


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 2, 2010)

Here you go, Khatsworth on Steam as well. :3
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Khatsworth


----------



## Deci (Jun 3, 2010)

Deci = http://steamcommunity.com/id/DeciTheMau

My name is Deci the Mau in ALL games.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2010)

Kraven http://steamcommunity.com/id/kravenlupei


----------



## Coneill987 (Jun 5, 2010)

Coneill987
Profile:http://steamcommunity.com/id/Coneill987


----------



## TyrannusGunner (Jun 6, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Rudyonyx


----------



## RollandM (Jun 7, 2010)

MessmerMage

games: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
games currently not installed at time of posting Team Fortress 2, HL2 Deathmatch


----------



## Aethus (Jun 7, 2010)

âœšAethusâœš aka LordGanon666


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 8, 2010)

I appear to be here
-> http://steamcommunity.com/id/MentalMate

ofcourse


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 24, 2010)

zero_332484

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198011948036/home/


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 5, 2010)

I am none other than the great Colonel Luxray!

Ruuuuun, ruuun I'm coming for you!


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

I posted it in the IM thread before I noticed this. : /

http://steamcommunity.com/id/rainlyre

I always need extra help making Garrys Mod machinimas, by the way. You can see my work here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Silenzio544


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

My Steam name is: nekorojo
I got TF2, L4D, L4D2, Gmod, CSS, HL2 Deathmatch.
hit me up some time

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Nekorojo


----------



## Marky_Fx (Jul 10, 2010)

SV-Joves http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197990248326 although I tend to change it sometimes 

Edit: I play pretty much CSS and L4D2


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 10, 2010)

Pliio8

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198023174856

I play HL2: DM
Torchlight
And I got Guild Wars, trying to set that up


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

I stopped going by CtrlAltCorrupt  

I change my name a lot.


I play Fallout 2, Earthworm Jim, Day of Defeat: Source, and Team Fortress 2


http://steamcommunity.com/id/ilurvecookies

you know it's me if you see a picture of "Skodwarde"


----------



## that1guy (Jul 11, 2010)

that1guy = that1guy..... that was simple >_>

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198022859914

Only Steam game I have is Left 4 Dead 2 I'm afraid. <_>


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 12, 2010)

*ThatAnnoyingAussieKid*
http://steamcommunity.com/id/DingoAteMeBaby


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 13, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lemoncholy

That's me! I have both Left 4 dead's, TF2, CS:S and anything else that was in the valve complete pack...

And two kinds of sunny D!


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is mine: http://steamcommunity.com/id/alexjkwelch

I play Left 4 dead.


----------



## ShadowRenamon2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Here: http://steamcommunity.com/id/ChronosX  Tf2 Is my main game with some HL2 MP on the side and other games.


----------



## Mr.Pants (Jul 16, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/point7lead/ Friend/PM me and we can play some Team fortress twooooooo~~! :3


----------



## Regrozenah (Jul 21, 2010)

mines g_nomex. Just got it back after some Belgium a-hole hijacked it. So I need to refill my friends list ^_^

http://steamcommunity.com/id/the_m

Left 4 Dead
Team Fortress 2
Garry's Mod
Counter-Strike Source


These are what i got legit =D


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 22, 2010)

AAAAAND I regretted it.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I messed up in my earlier post.

I'm registered (or whatever it's called) as that1noob

However, I play under the name that1guy

I dunno how that'll mess up anything or if it will (I'm still getting used to Steam).

Also, I have Alien Swarm in addition to Left 4 Dead 2. If I'm online, feel free to try to drag me into a game or start the most random conversation, ever. I have a lot of time. :V

(Though, if ya kinda come outta nowhere, tell me you're from here so I don't get more paranoid than I currently am, lol >_>)

Here's the page again:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198022859914


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/qualitygamer/


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 30, 2010)

Steam name is Fissioninferno, just like everywhere else.  ^_^


----------



## kiro02 (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm. thought i posted here too. Steam names Brauner02 http://steamcommunity.com/id/brauner02


----------



## Kreevox (Aug 1, 2010)

Doomsquirrel = http://steamcommunity.com/id/kreevox


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh right here's mine again http://steamcommunity.com/id/owlcitylights\

Steam name: Tao
Dystopia: Taobunny
Battlefield 2: Taobunny
Borderlands: FantomeAmour
FFXI: Durion


Games: Battlefield 2, Borderlands, Dystopia, HL2DM, HLDM, HLDM:Source, Opposing Force DM, Sven Co-op, Obsidian Conflict, Alien Swarm, Killing Floor, Shotgun Sunrise, Spragoon George's Slazenger, Zombie Panic, Zombie Panic Source, Zombie Master, Team Fortress, Team Fortress 2, Fortress Forever, Garry's Mod, Counter Strike: Source, Day of Defeat: Source, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Final Fantasy XI, Empires, Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War, BrainBread, The Specialists, Earth's Special Forces, Neotokyo, Natural Selection, Hidden Source, CSS Beta, Serious Sam HD: Encounters 1 and 2.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 6, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/SAINT_VERSA


----------



## Acharky (Aug 8, 2010)

Steam Name: Atary

Team Fortress 2
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2

and a few others.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 8, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/quicksticks45


----------



## FurryNerd (Aug 13, 2010)

If anybodies interested:
PsychoNerd91
L4D (yes my only game! needs more)


----------



## ZombieMoth (Aug 16, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Mothu since I change name often.

Comments are public so feel free to add some random useless comments.


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 19, 2010)

Lapdog=LapFox

URL: http://steamcommunity.com/id/LapFox22

I mainly play Garry's Mod, Mostly on RP servers, but I also play TF2 (But not as often as I used to)


----------



## xiath (Aug 19, 2010)

My in-game username is Etomic and I almost exclusively play TF2 and normally hop on The Furry Pound servers daily.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/bluecoyote


----------



## thoadthetoad (Aug 22, 2010)

I was quite right;
Thoadthetoad is one of the most catchy and awesome names ever, and it is NEVER taken unless I am already on the site.


----------



## Pine (Aug 24, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pineapple92

go ahead and send me a PM or a friend request if you want to add me. I'm usually playing TF2 or L4D2 but will sometimes play GMod


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 25, 2010)

Currently known as Fuzzball Fury.
Add if you like but shoot me a message saying your from FAF

I've got TF2, Halo CE, CS:S, and GMod, but I primarily play TF2.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari -  Who would have guessed?


----------



## PapiPaws (Aug 29, 2010)

My name's Jaaaames Sunderland!!!  http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jaaaaaames


----------



## furwolf80 (Aug 30, 2010)

furwolf89 appears as either xXwulfieXx or kamakazi furry  ps how do i make a css or gmod server????


----------



## LLiz (Aug 31, 2010)

Add me!

*Jelly2003*

I have quite a few games playable online!!


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 1, 2010)

furwolf80 said:


> furwolf89 appears as either xXwulfieXx or kamakazi furry  ps how do i make a css or gmod server????


 
Well, you ether need to rent afew server slots, or you can look on the G'mod wiki and that has a tutorial on how to make your own G'mod server. But you can easily change some settings to make it run CSS or even TF2.


----------



## Riilulu (Sep 5, 2010)

You can add me if you wish :3

http://steamcommunity.com/id/riilulu


----------



## Code Red (Sep 5, 2010)

Add me if you wish.  http://steamcommunity.com/id/thelairofred/

Team Fortress 2 for now.
I'll get Counter Strike Source later.

BTW, I added some of the people here, but not all.   Too much strain on the mouse.


----------



## Inya (Sep 7, 2010)

Hellooo

http://steamcommunity.com/id/inyaface09


----------



## Lobar (Sep 12, 2010)

My connection's been behaving pretty well as of late and I've been picking up TF2 while it lasts.  Steam name is Lobar, as it is here.


vvvv http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197968810923/


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> My connection's been behaving pretty well as of late and I've been picking up TF2 while it lasts.  Steam name is Lobar, as it is here.


 
Link plz.  -_-


----------



## kokorospirit (Sep 19, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kokorospirit
;-; i'm lonely on TF2.


----------



## Lycan90 (Sep 21, 2010)

Steam http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198029960707 BlackLite

Feel free to add me, I play tf2, cs source, ut3 and killing floor at online.


----------



## Lapdog (Sep 21, 2010)

Can someone tell me where I can get the Status box for my sig from steam? It is custom, or is there a section for them on the forums?


----------



## Lenny's Parachute Account (Sep 23, 2010)

This is me.  Same name.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197974597659


----------



## Revy (Sep 26, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Morcuse

mostly CODMW2 only waitin on B.Ops


----------



## nfd (Sep 26, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nfd

I play TF2 and I'm better than you at it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 26, 2010)

nfd said:


> I play TF2 and I'm better than you at it.


 
How many kills? Mine is around the thousands I believe.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198015721351http://steamcommunity.com/id/chaomasterr


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Sep 29, 2010)

Steam Username; GreenYoshi7777
Steam Nickname (in game name); That Fur In Camo 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/ThatFurInCamos_Pad

Games;

 - Team Fortress 2
 - Counter Strike Source
 - Portal
- Left 4 Dead 2
 - Left 4 Dead
 - HL2:EP2
 - Killing Floor
 - Garry's mod
 - Alien Swarm
 - Fallout New Vegas (Pre-ordered )

Feel free to send a Friend Invite,


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 2, 2010)

I.D.:crosshiars916
in-game:foehammerr
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198030865653
so far i only have alien swarm but looking forward to getting g-mod and tf2 next week when i get money


----------



## Nex (Oct 22, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/nexnactu

Nex in-game

I usually dick around with killingfloor. But I also have TF2


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2010)

GAHH WHY THE FUCK DOES EVERYBODY HERE PLAY TF2

It used to be good.  Back in late '07/ early '08.  Now all this crafting/new weapon bullshit has kinda ruined the experience.  For me, at least.

I miss the old simplicity of it.

JimBolder here, BTW.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Oct 22, 2010)

my steam username is the same as my forum username: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198031698804/
Feel free to add me. I don't play much because the computer I have atm sucks too much. I am hoping to get another soon.


----------



## Pine (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll start adding people here because I could use more friends that are actually online. If anybody wants to add me here's my link:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pineapple92/

I mostly play TF2 but I will occasionally hop on CS:S or L4D2. I also have Gmod but I'm a minge


----------



## Slasher ThornTear (Oct 23, 2010)

SlasherThornTear = Dinonychus

I'll post the link to my steam page when I actually have something on it   For now the name should suffice because I have no intention of changing it....ever!


----------



## Cosgrove (Oct 23, 2010)

snip


----------



## Sacred~ (Nov 4, 2010)

The name my of my account is sacredpirate
but I'm under the name _Sacred_ right now. 
I have CS:S, TF2, Borderlands, L4D 1 & 2, and then 
Day of Defeat: Source.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 4, 2010)

Does no one love me? 
DOES NO ONE FUCKING LOVE ME?
http://steamcommunity.com/id/rockyusa


----------



## Ilvenis (Nov 12, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ilvenis

LFD2 for the most part,


----------



## CrazedPorcupine (Nov 13, 2010)

crazedporcupine
http://steamcommunity.com/id/crazedporcupine


----------



## Aden (Nov 13, 2010)

AdenZerda. I don't sign on much often these days.


----------



## Silverfox2007 (Nov 14, 2010)

Silverfox2007


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm JackmanofVancouverBC

http://steamcommunity.com/id/JackmanofVancouverBC


----------



## jla (Nov 27, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jla


----------



## Muir (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm http://steamcommunity.com/id/dragoness_muir on Steam. I don't play multiplayer very often, but anyone who wants to do so can add me. Just let me know where you're from so I don't decline you. :3


----------



## thetakara (Nov 28, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/thetakara  :3


----------



## Cara Black (Nov 28, 2010)

thats my profile page :3 http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197992642648

|AsU|CÃ¥Å—Ã£BÄ¼Ä…Ä‰Ò is my gamer name, feel free to add meh :3


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Nov 28, 2010)

Eezo the Dragon = Eezo
I play HL2 Deathmatch, L4D2, and TF2


----------



## Kelvin (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm kelvingodde feel free to add me


----------



## Pwnsausages (Dec 1, 2010)

Right now my name is Origin of Symmetry (Best album ever btw)


----------



## MitchZer0 (Dec 1, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/MitchZer0II/

addme, comment me, pm me, or gift me if you're that insane.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

my steam is
thecorpral369
but i show up as Varjo Ritari

heres my community page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/thecorpral369


----------



## //// (Dec 8, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sableyekecleon

I don't expect adds buuuuuuut, i'm not a huge 4srs gamur either so if you ever catch me i'm probably just fooling around or being a trall.


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys should add me, I'm on steam all the time now. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197961522025


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not always online, but I like to add new friends indeed. :3
http://steamcommunity.com/id/valery91thunder


----------



## Point_Blank (Dec 8, 2010)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/irregulartoaster
Although don't expect to see me on anything other than TF2.


----------



## Quentsz (Dec 8, 2010)

Ees PixelMonster (http://steamcommunity.com/id/Quentsz)

I'm on all the freaking time... (it's like Myspace or Facebook for me)


----------



## Voxy (Dec 11, 2010)

Name is currently Voxy and I'm keeping it that for quite awhile :]

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kotyonok


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2011)

hunter_kanuk = hunter

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Hunter_Kanuk/home/

i tend to jump from game to game but if i can find a bunch of frends to play with i may stick with somthing.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's my ID:

Chaotic_Crow

Its a very old account. : <


----------



## Genobee (Jan 9, 2011)

- 'Tis this lizards steam account.

Feel free to add me if you like. I'm usually always up for chatting or playing whatever the heck anyone wants to.


----------



## Av Daedric (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's mine: Avdaedric

Feel free to add me, I'd love to play a few games with you all! 

Main Games: Team Fortress 2, Bad Company 2, Starcraft 2


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 12, 2011)

Ozymandius_King_of_Kings


----------



## iiiFoxy (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine is Down_2_Earth
http://steamcommunity.com/id/down2earth


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 21, 2011)

I need more people to play games with. http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198031482703


----------



## FT522 (Jan 22, 2011)

FT522   Add me if you want.


----------



## Aunshi360 (Jan 22, 2011)

;


----------



## bmo13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Steam username is bmo13(The Sexy Pyro)


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr meatballs.
adding me will make you sexyer gaurnteed.


----------



## Dizro (Jan 25, 2011)

Dizro
I play Left 4 Dead 2 and Team Fortress 2
http://steamcommunity.com/id/TNP_R41D3R


----------



## kennethcross (Jan 26, 2011)

KennethCross there ya go =o http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198001703174


----------



## NightHawkX (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a steam
Right here


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 2, 2011)

There we go:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/nytewolfaa2k7


----------



## Rivers (Feb 2, 2011)

Steam UID is Tythas.


----------



## Hideki SL (Feb 2, 2011)

Steam ID - hideki2488

Games-
Left 4 Dead 2
Killing Floor
Counter Strike: Source


----------



## Yandere (Feb 3, 2011)

https://steamcommunity.com/id/deadbunneh
:3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2011)

you can add me, mulk3r0=Fincoffeemug


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

I think I linked it once, but I don't see it on the front page list of steam users, so

http://steamcommunity.com/id/MiloFox08/


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 19, 2011)

Milo said:


> I think I linked it once, but I don't see it on the front page list of steam users


 
That might be because the first post hasn't been updated in two years. :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 19, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> That might be because the first post hasn't been updated in two years. :V


 
I've got a feeling it's time to un-sticky this one and make a new thread with someone who is actually _still here_.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 20, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> I've got a feeling it's time to un-sticky this one and make a new thread with someone who is actually _still here_.


 
Seems like the smart thing to do


----------



## Koze (Feb 21, 2011)

I am Kozebutt!


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 21, 2011)

Erm, mine is Sergalboy.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

Jagged Edge:Jagged Edge


----------



## Pine (Feb 25, 2011)

if anybody here wants to add me, go ahead and click the link in my sig


----------



## fleetfoot (Mar 1, 2011)

muggtonp

Though my nickname is Herbivore. With a clan tag.


----------



## Braux (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey you furries, add me:

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198039041313

I just got STALKER SoC, but I'm saving for a bunch of Source games.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 17, 2011)

Huh, apparently I haven't posted my steam addie here yet...

I am open to chat, I play CS:S pretty consistently and I help admin a dm_crackhouse server for a gaming community.

@ _redacted_

_ edit:: please ask me for my steamID_


----------



## Clairissa (Mar 23, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/derputer

Mostly just play TF2 and L4D2... Since that's all I got =I
Durrrr.


----------



## Akselmo (Mar 31, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/akselmo

I play almost everything.


----------



## OutFoxed (Apr 1, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/commanderbly

THATS ME!!!!  Not you.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/skiftmcgriff

I finally gave in :c


----------



## Xegras (Apr 12, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Xegras

>.> Boo


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 12, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/afriendlyjellyfish

I just want to be friends with everyone.

Let's never be apart. I have Hat Fortress 2 and Left 4 Bed 2 and also some other things.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 12, 2011)

-


----------



## ArcticEight (Apr 16, 2011)

Still http://steamcommunity.com/id/lolegit

Nothing else to say..


----------



## Cain (Apr 16, 2011)

Moi- http://steamcommunity.com/id/jaggededgegamer


----------



## Kendrubbin (Apr 20, 2011)

Just drop a note before adding if you actually want to add me, Tea For Two and... That's about it.

https://steamcommunity.com/id/Kendrubbin/

~Cap'n Ken


----------



## BlueEevee (Apr 23, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/BlueEevee


----------



## CP514 (Apr 24, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/CP514/


----------



## Nekeyaru (Apr 26, 2011)

Nekeyaru = Nekeyaru


----------



## Jaleeni (May 1, 2011)

Jaleeni = http://steamcommunity.com/id/Jaleeni

The only game I currently have is Team Fortress 2....and I suck at it. lol


----------



## FirelanderX (May 1, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/firelanderx

I have 125 games, but my gaming PC is broken at the moment.


----------



## Oopslol (May 1, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/enjoyislife

C'HEA boy!


----------



## Zee. (May 2, 2011)

Here's my steam profile

I play a lot of different games, mostly play l4d one and two. Hit me up if you need one more =D


----------



## Unsilenced (May 2, 2011)

TheUnknownNoob... I think. My name shows up on screen as "LordPwnburgers III" but the account is still TheUnknownNoob. 

Mostly play TF2.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

It's either "knighthsilgne" or "Knight Hsilgne". But you might as well not put me on there since the only thing I ever play on Steam is Portal (1).


----------



## Risingfog (May 4, 2011)

Feel free to add me if anyone wants.


----------



## Morgoth (May 4, 2011)

[URL="http://steamcommunity.com/id/Morgoth2"]Same here.[/URL]


----------



## Myrkrvaldyr (May 6, 2011)

Myrkrvaldyr = Myrkrvaldyr

easy enough  but if that doesnt work, my accounts username is r3ddrag0n.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/r3ddrag0n


----------



## drakeor (May 9, 2011)

Mine's pretty easy as well.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/drakeor


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 13, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/redhawkhacker

I don't get on much though, just thought I'd throw this link out there.


----------



## Punnchy (May 17, 2011)

Mine's punnchy, and i'd be glad to have you on my steam :3


----------



## Teg (May 17, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/GGNKira


----------



## damzaka (May 20, 2011)

here's my url http://steamcommunity.com/id/damzaka/

For Terraria!!! Spell check behave -.-


----------



## Freddythealien (Jun 1, 2011)

Freddythealien ` DUH! also, If you do decide to friend me. Please dont mention on my profile or to my friends that I am a furry. I would prefer if oyu did not tell people that. K THNX BI! :3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2011)

Uber_Rainbow 
I mostly play tf2 or l4d2 but i have a few others haha


----------



## Cherokee_Cory (Jun 17, 2011)

Cherokee Cory = Cory (á£áŽ³áŽ©)
I change it somewhat often though.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/jamescnj1/home​


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm definitely:

knighthsilgne

Anyone can add me, I don't have really any friends.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot to post.
BagelFetish

I never go on steam since I just pirate games.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I never go on steam since I just pirate games.


 
Same goes for me too, but I do spend time on tf2 as medic.
The Techno Gypsy

I'll be inactive for a while until I purchase another video card.


----------



## grimtotem (Jun 21, 2011)

lightbringerstudios

mainly play TF2 and GA


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 21, 2011)

Evandenoob


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 23, 2011)

Changed my username to "Knight Hsilgne" because it looks better.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine changed.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/maskedjackal

yar


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2011)

Holy fuck I'm starting to use Steam now what the fuck?

BagelFetish


----------



## Synapse (Jun 30, 2011)

Pretty sure I posted here too long time ago, back when I just had L4D and company of heroes.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/dcortez88 

Well long story short I have tons of games now, completely overhauled my pc several times in the past year alone, so now I'm practically on steam all the time.  Also, like my PS3, it seems I hardly have any friends on there anymore so if any of you want to add me feel free, I could use some more buddies to play games with.  Only thing I request is that if you add me at least say something from time to time or ask to play a game every once in a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2011)

My steam username is, "CFonsteam"


----------



## Os (Jul 5, 2011)

Sign me up, man. Oskitty is my username.


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 5, 2011)

HellbornPhoenix

:3


----------



## Larry (Jul 7, 2011)

username: sirleafjr


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2011)

Evandenoob


----------



## Onnes (Jul 7, 2011)

User: kogarDoW


----------



## PartyFox (Jul 13, 2011)

Friends Name : Party Fox

Mainly play killing floor, tf2, l4d 1 and 2, mw2 , black ops, bad company2 , and css


----------



## CannotWait (Jul 14, 2011)

My username has been changed to Knightly Core for the time being, I'll inform you if it goes back.


----------



## farmwolf13 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Fuhrertaco/


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 16, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> lightbringerstudios
> 
> mainly play TF2 and GA


 

now playing many other games too


----------



## ColdWarWolf (Jul 19, 2011)

CyberMechWolf is mine. feel free to contact me


----------



## RipFox (Jul 29, 2011)

Ripman16


----------



## Rian (Jul 29, 2011)

RianTheGreat


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a general note. If you're going to add another member PLEASE STATE HOW YOU MET THEM/KNOW THEM.

I personally find it a bit creepy when you/your friend auto-assume I know who you are when you add me. This is just as bad as facebook adding someone random.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 29, 2011)

"IAmADwarfAndImDiggingAHole" 


is my steam name.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006360367 
my friends on steam don't know i have this "interest" and i hope to keep it that way, for now at least.


----------



## Shockerz (Jul 30, 2011)

Sacredpirate

Lol. I have plenty of games and I enjoy playing with others. :]


----------



## Raphael (Jul 30, 2011)

Raphael = Rocketeer (on Steam)
Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/FromRussiaWithStyle

I like TF2 lots n' lots!


----------



## CuddlyBluePanda (Jul 30, 2011)

Link: http://steamcommunity.com/id/PandasEatRamenhttp://steamcommunity.com/id/PandaSpam
[DOR]PandasEatPancakes on Steam.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 30, 2011)

I am TheUnknownNoob, I think. My current screen name though is Maggot Hooves. 

If you add me, say who you are. I'd love to play some TF2 or Borderlands with you guys though.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 30, 2011)

IAmADwarfAndImDiggingAHole

Yes... It is.


----------



## littlekiba (Aug 3, 2011)

Vexxen62

I love to chat to people and game


----------



## Aetius (Aug 9, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Stanleexp is mine
Please add me if you know me


----------



## nfd (Aug 10, 2011)

nfd


----------



## Aetius (Aug 14, 2011)

Edit: Ignore


----------



## iTails (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.steamcommunity.com/id/iTails

Add me, I don't care.


----------



## Alex-L (Aug 22, 2011)

Although this thread seems a bit dead...

Steam ID: Ondor

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197964752773


----------



## marai1234 (Aug 23, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/76561197984961434

My login name for it is maria1234, and I'd prefer to have that up instead ofwhat I'm Identified as on Steam. It is subject to change.

Also, Alex, It's steam, so this thread is never dead.


----------



## Alex-L (Aug 23, 2011)

marai1234 said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/76561197984961434
> 
> My login name for it is maria1234, and I'd prefer to have that up instead ofwhat I'm Identified as on Steam. It is subject to change.
> 
> Also, Alex, It's steam, so this thread is never dead.



True


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Aug 29, 2011)

Steamname: RiskyFrisky

If you add me and spam me in any way, shape or form, I'll remove you.


----------



## Flam3y kumori (Sep 23, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198045575750


----------



## holmebrian (Sep 23, 2011)

BJHBNade
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197967057225
you can add me if you want


----------



## Mutations2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

Steam name:  Fishman253


----------



## Gelltor (Oct 5, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gelltor2/home


----------



## Stray14 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198003802215


----------



## Yandere (Oct 10, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/DeadBunneh/


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 12, 2011)

you can have my username but i'm barely even on it.

Insaneloadshooter

i haven't signed on steam for months.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 18, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198045984425/
This is my page. ^^


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 19, 2011)

I currently play TF2 and some Battlefield Bad Company 2

[url]http://steamcommunity.com/id/zhgremlin

[/URL]


----------



## Aidy (Oct 20, 2011)

aidy70060
http://steamcommunity.com/id/aidy70060/


----------



## CorbenikVendetta (Oct 21, 2011)

Corenappa

http://steamcommunity.com/id/corenappa/


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 23, 2011)

DeepDarkSamurai

_-DeepDarkSamurai


DeepDarkSmaurai_


----------



## kylr23 (Oct 25, 2011)

kylr23 Add me expesxaly if you have bad company 2 as well the more the better for me


----------



## Panfuricus (Nov 1, 2011)

Warbossed


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

Sicilian http://steamcommunity.com/id/ffuzzy/


----------



## footfoe (Nov 2, 2011)

I have steam but i don't know what my username is....  I hate to be logged off, i wouldn't know how to get back on.


----------



## boyohhowdy (Nov 9, 2011)

boyohhowdy = Regularwhiteguy

http://steamcommunity.com/id/frenzalrhomb/

please friend me... i'm so very lonely...


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 9, 2011)

footfoe said:


> I have steam but i don't know what my username is....  I hate to be logged off, i wouldn't know how to get back on.



What was the point of your post then? Also. 

Any furries up for a L4D match? I wouldn't mind campaigning with some of you guys sometime.


----------



## superduperhusky (Nov 19, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/superduperhusky


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Silwerwolf


----------



## Acetyl (Nov 26, 2011)

Colonel Luxray
http://<a href=&quot;[url]http://st...;>http://steamcommunity.com/id/IAmLuxray/</a>http://steamcommunity.com/id/IAmLuxray/


----------



## Tyranous (Dec 10, 2011)

Tyranous = DagothAgahnim


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 18, 2011)

Alerio Corvinus
http://steamcommunity.com/id/AlerioCorvinus/


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

I play mostly TF2, and I'll occasionally dip into Killing Floor. I'm trying to get into CS:S but I'm god-awful at it.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/abramelin


----------



## Lazykins (Dec 23, 2011)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lazryus

I had to make a fresh steam account for various reasons so I kinda-sorta lost all my games. >>' So as I slowly rebuild my game library with stuff from sales I'm pretty much playing TF2 from the ground up and regathering all the weapons I can.


----------



## veeno (Dec 23, 2011)

tfortner189 i play counterstrike and zombie master just look for the guy with the russian accent.


----------



## Flippy (Dec 31, 2011)

My name is Flippy on Steam.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198014300758


----------



## Dreleth (Dec 31, 2011)

My name on Steam is Dreleth!
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198029122126
I accept all friend requests!


----------



## 2tailedfoxx (Jan 1, 2012)

SadisticTampon - http://steamcommunity.com/id/SadisticTampon

I play L4D2, Terraria, and Borderlands.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 1, 2012)

Doesn't look like the OP is being edited anymore. :C


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 1, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Doesn't look like the OP is being edited anymore. :C


Wait, there's a list at the start?

I never knew :/


----------



## Rhetorica (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine's right here, simply enough. Rhetorica = Rhetorica.


----------



## AnalogDawn (Jan 3, 2012)

Rhetorica said:


> Mine's right here, simply enough. Rhetorica = Rhetorica.



I'm Miss Eris (ErisGravitia) and am often found floundering in whatever server Rhetorica is in.  Right now, we're pretty fond of Saints Row and TF2 (mostly VSH) but we also play L4D2 and Trine 2 with the occasional Borderlands session.  We're really interested in finding a group of casual gamers to do more and varied things.


----------



## Parlance (Jan 3, 2012)

Parlance, add me if you'd like to play some games 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198025043730


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jan 4, 2012)

SkippyLeDoodangle is my id. If you want to add me, please pm me so I know who it is.


----------



## Whorse (Feb 1, 2012)

Whorse
PM me first so I don't react with a shotgun to your face


----------



## Flarei (Feb 1, 2012)

Flarei
PM me first though.


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Feb 16, 2012)

Infinity_Flat = Instinct552     http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198026950663/home

You'll probably find me playing TF2 or L4D2. Feel free to add me.


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 27, 2012)

Bluflare1 I play BB (Brawl Busters) and fallen earth.


----------



## Uberfox95 (Mar 5, 2012)

ÃœberFox [FA] {MLP:FiM}
http://steamcommunity.com/id/ubercrev
(Jayz0rz95 to add)


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 5, 2012)

bober351

Feel free to add me, more likely to care if you say you are from FA. Was pretty active in the randomgs gaming group, until their forums got shut down by the federal goverment.
(YES! I JUST CHECKED AND THEY ARE BACK! YES!)


My username is StartedBullet atm, might change to Kosdu Waya, I don't know.


----------



## michaelgabrielr (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's my profile:
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198024796389

User name: MichaelGabrielR


----------



## Garothal (Mar 29, 2012)

My username is Garothal
Profile : http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197998087148


----------



## Tarogar (Mar 29, 2012)

Tarogar = Tarogar
easy as that. and if that doesn't help try that one : https://steamcommunity.com/id/Nereas


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

Same as my PSN account, my username is Randomgames243. Feel free to add me if you must, I have about nine friends on Steam. Just be kind enough to PM me first.


----------



## AmyBlue (Apr 8, 2012)

My steam name is 'Amy the low self esteem pyro'. I mostly play TF2. : )


----------



## Hedgey (Apr 9, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Hedgemew/

I've mostly been playing games that aren't on Steam lately but I'm willing to play almost anything ^^
Feel free to add me if you want to play or talk :3


----------



## kurobarazane (Apr 9, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/demonskiller
Play a lot of counter-strike source.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 9, 2012)

My username is "Jaboy96"


----------



## edgehusky (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's mine! http://steamcommunity.com/id/edgehusky I tend to play some single player games but I am pretty much down for everything given enough prodding (don't prod though, I'll get all confused and bewildered)


----------



## HarbringerTheDragon (May 14, 2012)

Add Meh http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198036766582


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2012)

Just a heads up folks you might want to post your steam usernames here-
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/118961-What-are-your-steam-usernames
This thread is no longer being updated by the person.  I'm a regular and post often so the thread will be updated on a regular basis if not daily.


----------



## Trick_Kitsune (May 31, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Trickstix


----------



## rtowey (Jun 6, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/rtowey/


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2012)

rtowey said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/rtowey/


The list is no longer being updated, if you want to be added to the new list it's on this thread-
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/118961-What-are-your-steam-usernames/


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 15, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The list is no longer being updated, if you want to be added to the new list it's on this thread-
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/118961-What-are-your-steam-usernames/



I might report this thread to get a mod to see it, your thread is the one that should be sticky'd. :S


----------



## Khandor (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey, I was looking for a thread like this!

Steam = Khandor_t
Link = http://steamcommunity.com/id/Khandor/


----------



## Khandor (Jun 24, 2012)

damn, guess I'll switch lol.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Jun 25, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198037841339/home

As of right now, my in-game name is F-105 Thunderchief. I don't change it much at all though.


----------

